# Angora Lionhead Mix



## sarazwagerman (Sep 20, 2008)

I have an angora lionhead mix that I just adopted today. Her fer looks like it has never had a comb ran threw it. She is so matted. I don't know how to fix it with out stressing her out. I watched her lawy down today and her feet can't even stretch out to touch the floor. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 21, 2008)

She will need to have her mats cut out.You need to ask around and find someone who has done this before. it can be risky because it is easy to cut the bunny's skin in the process. Some very experienecd animal groomers may be able to help with this. I would contac the HRS yo get a referral


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the HRS?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 21, 2008)

house rabbit society in Michigan


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone! I also found an abesses on her sholder. I hope that the HRS will get back to me soon. I just email them. Do they work weekends?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 21, 2008)

You could also take the bunny into an experienced bunny vet to deal with the mats and abscess. If she was taken care of that poorly (by the sounds of it), you may want to have a wellness exam done.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2008)

If she is matted that bad, I would suggest having a vet shave her. My vet only charges around $20 for this. You'll want to have the abcess looked at anyway. When her hair starts growing back, grooming 2-3 times weekly will keep the fur looking nice.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 21, 2008)

I definantly second having a vet office shave her instead of waiting around for the HRS to get in touch with you. Sometimes it can take a while and it sounds like the rabbit really needs some relief. 

I have a rabbit here that I had to cut tons of fur off of. It's taken a long time to get her into shape, but the relief she felt once worked with was very evident and I thought it was pretty important to be able to check her body for injuries before they started to become severe if there were any at all.


----------



## Evey (Sep 26, 2008)

How'syour bunny doing now?

-Kathy


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wanted to mention the HRS in Michigan is not really active- they have never returned any of my calls/emails about helping out there. Id get the bun to a vet if you need help.


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry Guys! I haven't been on sience Sunday. I left my boyfriend Monday night and he broke my computer screen. Caramel is doing good. I shaved her myself because I didn't have any money for a vet. Thanks for the help. 

And, no, the HRS hasn't done anything to help me.


----------

